# New Rod?Reel



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Ok I need some input. I'm looking for a new spinning set up that is reasonably price between 50-80 dollars. I want something that can be used on the maumee but also used for Saugeye fishing with 6lb test. Any input would be great.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ugly Stick and a Shimano reel. Both available at WalMart. I used mine for everything from crappie to king salmon. Just change spools (line weight) for the needed application.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

have to go with eyesman on that one and the sedona 400 foots the bill


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Like eyesman and buckeye said, you cant go wrong with an ugly stick for the price. I also saw Berkley is coming out with a new High sensitivity rod for $29.99 called the AMP. Has anyone seen these yet?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm no pro, but gander mountains line of fishing rods are pretty nice. They tend t be a little firmer than the ugly sticks and that's just my preference, for what it's worth. You can get a good rod in the $20-$60 range


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. Im looking in a Sedona Combo from Cabelas.


----------

